# 25 inch pike



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

In the summer i cought a 2ft 1" pike in a little creek almost 15 feet wide (not big) i kinda forgot about him in the freezer and i was wondering if he would still be edible for my ps to rip on?


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

jayd said:


> In the summer i cought a 2ft 1" pike in a little creek almost 15 feet wide (not big) i kinda forgot about him in the freezer and i was wondering if he would still be edible for my ps to rip on?


i don't see why not just make sure to debone the filets and your good to go


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah dont see why not, i keep the occasional trout and sea fish and take it home to feed my p's


----------



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

dezboy said:


> yeah dont see why not, i keep the occasional trout and sea fish and take it home to feed my p's


the only hard part is gonna be getting the bones outta her there such a boney fish.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

they eat bones in the wild...


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya i dont forsee the bones in a pike causing a problem, most of them are small. Worst case senario they will pick the meat off around them and you might have to fish out a coupple of left over bones, no biggie.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Whole fish is the best thing you can feed your piranhas... they'll love it !


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, there is absolutely no reason to 'debone' it.

Piranhas have been eating "Non-deboned" fish for thousands of years.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Remember that freezing doesnt kill all bacteria. Feeding fish from lakes and rivers is always a risk.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Remember that freezing doesnt kill all bacteria. Feeding fish from lakes and rivers is always a risk.


Agreed , be very careful.........................only feed small pieces at first and then see how your p';s react


----------

